# Is this natural for Test C?



## kingblasted (Nov 13, 2015)

Hey everyone.  I have some Test C. and since it has gotten cold in my area crystals began to form in the vial.  I heated it up and a majority of them dissolved.  But there are still about 1 or 2 hair like crystals still in the vial.  I reheated it again and they haven't disappeared.  Is this normal for TestC?  Is it safe to use the Test C even though there is maybe like a dust particle looking crystal still left in the vial?  Thanks for all feedback!


----------



## Popeye (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes, it is normal for gear to crystalize in colder weather, especially higher dosed compounds.

How are you heating it? You may not be getting it hot enough...the crystallization should go away by heating it up and even shaking it.

You can always filter it too if you think it is a 'dust particle'...lol

Are all of the vials doing the same thing?


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply!  Not all just 3 out of 5 did.  I'm starting to think it may be a dust particle possibly.  I used a hair dryer, it dissolved ALL the crystals except there is like 1 dust particle looking thing still in it.  Is it safe to use?


----------



## Popeye (Nov 13, 2015)

Try using the hot plate on a coffee maker or something along those lines. *Don't inject the shit if it's still scalding hot* but it should get rid of the crystals. 

I've had some stubborn vials that I've had to heat a couple times (a blow dryer may not be enough).

If you seriously think it's a foreign object, either filter it or throw it out!


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for clearing that up popeye.  I'll try the hot plate.  It just bugs me theres only like 1 little floaty thing left!  May have to filter it......


----------



## Popeye (Nov 13, 2015)

BTW...Some guys take the needle off of the syringe and put it thru the stopper to allow for any expansion in the vial when heating it up...don't put the needle in the oil, but, just past the rubber so air can escape. I'm talking hot plate, stove/oven, etc.


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 13, 2015)

i was thinking of using the boiled water way.  Do I still need to put a needle in?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 13, 2015)

I wouldn't use boiling water. Hot water ok but not boiling.


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for the tip DocDe.  I let the water get jut hot enough before it boiled, turned the heat to low, let it sit for awhile.  Than when it wasn't too hot i put it in.  It cleared up all the crystals, but there is still what appears to be a carpet hair or dust particle STILL in it!  I guess my question now is what size filter should i use? .20 or .45? the particles are almost microscopic, you have to look REALLY hard to see them, but they're there.........


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 13, 2015)

Dont heat gear in water...do it in a pan on your stove setting the vial right on the pan. I never understood why anyone would heat gear in water.

I would always use a .22 filter..may as well use the most strile if you can.


----------



## Milo (Nov 13, 2015)

Popeye said:


> Try using the hot plate on a coffee maker or something along those lines. *Don't inject the shit if it's still scalding hot* but it should get rid of the crystals.
> 
> I've had some stubborn vials that I've had to heat a couple times (a blow dryer may not be enough).
> 
> If you seriously think it's a foreign object, either filter it or throw it out!



That made me cringe. **** that would hurt like hell.


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 13, 2015)

well...whats done is done lol, i heated it in water, used tongs and dipped 2/3 of the vial in the water making sure not to touch he bottom of the pan. also made sure not to touch water to the top of the vial where the rubber stopper is.  also thanks for the suggestion of .22 filters, ordering them pronto.


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 13, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Dont heat gear in water...do it in a pan on your stove setting the vial right on the pan. I never understood why anyone would heat gear in water.
> 
> I would always use a .22 filter..may as well use the most strile if you can.



What heat do you set your stove to? low, medium, high?


----------



## Popeye (Nov 13, 2015)

I would do low...once it heats up, put it on. Get everything prepared, and, by the time you're done, it's ready to roll. Just a couple of minutes.


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 13, 2015)

Popeye said:


> I would do low...once it heats up, put it on. Get everything prepared, and, by the time you're done, it's ready to roll. Just a couple of minutes.


Should I leave it on the stove for 5mins or is that too long?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 13, 2015)

Just leave it on till the crystals are melted...you might even need to turn it up a little more than just low..maybe medium low depends on if the crystals are melting.

Water is not sterile and neither is steam.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 13, 2015)

Milo said:


> That made me cringe. **** that would hurt like hell.



Few weeks ago I heated up on the defroster in my car. Thought it had cooled down enough.... Wrong. Worst pip I've ever had.


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes skip the water. I wish I never had read to do that before. I ruined a good bunch of test cyp that way. 
Tried to reconstitute some crashed crystals swirling it in hot water. Crystals disappeared but when it cooled there was a big ass cloud of hormone in the bottom of the vial.

Have used a hair dryer with success.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 13, 2015)

Blasted I think your probably right about it being a foreign object considering the rest of it all melted. Throw that one out or return it for an exchange. In the colder months here in Austin I make kambucha in this water heater closet it stays warm. Depending whether your water heater is in the house or not may be a deciding factor but the one here stays warm year round. That's my kambucha jug there which reminds me I need to start rehydrating my scoby.







[/IMG]


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for all of the replies everyone!  I reheated a vial with what I believed to be a foreign object 2 more times.  Once by hair dryer and stove top (thank God there is no clouds at the bottom from me previously putting it in hot water, it seems fine).  And there is STILL 1 or 2 of these white/transparent looking hair type things, they are almost microscopic. It can almost be mistaken for an extra crystal maybe, but I don't see how as all the other crystals have dissipated.  Seems like I'm going to try the .2 filters i ordered next....


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 13, 2015)

I had to throw out the last jug of cyp I had for the same reason.  The crystals all melted and there were floating specs in it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 13, 2015)

kingblasted said:


> Thanks for all of the replies everyone!  I reheated a vial with what I believed to be a foreign object 2 more times.  Once by hair dryer and stove top (thank God there is no clouds at the bottom from me previously putting it in hot water, it seems fine).  And there is STILL 1 or 2 of these white/transparent looking hair type things, they are almost microscopic. It can almost be mistaken for an extra crystal maybe, but I don't see how as all the other crystals have dissipated.  Seems like I'm going to try the .2 filters i ordered next....



Can you post pics?


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 13, 2015)

the clear/white floaty things are so small (almost microscopic) my camera can't catch them.  Otherwise I would post them up.  When held up to a light and looking very closely you can see a speck or two. My camera was able to catch a tiny black speck though which I'm guessing is from the rubber stopper(only 1 vial).


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 14, 2015)

I've had this happen to a batch of test c I made once. They looked like these particles of dust or almost flakes. I just warmed and pinned. No issues at all. Of course I made it so I knew what the sanitary conditions were like and wasn't worried.


----------



## kingblasted (Nov 14, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I've had this happen to a batch of test c I made once. They looked like these particles of dust or almost flakes. I just warmed and pinned. No issues at all. Of course I made it so I knew what the sanitary conditions were like and wasn't worried.



YES!!!! Exactly what they look like! They're almost microscopic.  I'm still debating on running through my newly purchased whitman filter though.  I really appreciate the ugbb community helping me out with all the responses.  I feel like the HomeAlone kid and start freaking out, than the ugbb members in their (how I imagine it) Morgan Freeman like voices always help me out and put me at ease, love this place!


----------



## mickems (Nov 14, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> I had to throw out the last jug of cyp I had for the same reason.  The crystals all melted and there were floating specs in it.



Please call me the next time this happens. I'm gonna start a non-profit gear donation drop-off center.


----------

